# Problem with posting.



## velisarius

For a couple of days now I've been having trouble writing a post - if I'm looking at a thread, click on another one and then go back to the first one to post a reply, I'm unable to write anything there. No cursor appears in the box.

I thought at first that it was just my computer being temperamental, but today I'm on a friend's computer  - one that I've never used before -  and it's doing the same annoying thing. The quote function is playing up too. I'm using Chrome. Any ideas?


----------



## mkellogg

If you are on the same ISP, the ISP might have messed up one of the Javascript files that make the editor work. That is the only thing that I can think of.  You might try clearing your web browser's cache.

Anybody else seeing the same thing?


----------



## velisarius

I'm back on my own PC now, so I'll have to ask the owner of the other computer whether he uses the same service provider. I couldn't clear the browser's cache on the other computer, but I've done so on my own PC several times, with no result. 

It's quite possible that the ISP has messed things up - I'll have to ask around. Thanks very much, Mike.


----------



## Barque

mkellogg said:


> Anybody else seeing the same thing?



I came across it too today, on one connection from a particular ISP, but not on another from the same ISP.


----------



## Peterdg

I had it too today. I couldn't post at all for the best part of the day. The input field and the top menu bar (*B* *I U* ...) was just not there. That was from a private network that passes through a proxy server to access the Internet. It was like that with Chrome and with IE. I then connected my PC to the internet directly (via another internet connection), and then it worked. I cleared the browser cache and cookies, but to no avail.

After about 7 hours the problem disappeared and I can now post again.

Strange.


----------



## velisarius

The problem has resolved itself for me too, though for a while (2 or 3 weeks) it was driving me crazy.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> The input field and the top menu bar (*B* *I U* ...) was just not there.


I can think of two things that could cause that:
1. Your computer couldn't access the separate servers that we have that hosted on.
2. You accidentally clicked the icon in the top right corner, which turns off the "rich text editor"
Well, it also could be a corrupted Javascript file, but clearing the browser cache would have fixed that.


----------



## Zsanna

My husband (so same house, same server) had the same problem (= no input field and missing menu bar) all day today (he cleaned the browser cache as well) meanwhile I didn't (have any problem). The only difference for us is: he uses Firefox I use Chrome (on different machines, of course). When we used my machine for him to log in, he didn't have the problem.

Edit: his Firefox is a newer version. The problem persist (= he hasn't been able to post for days now).


----------



## Uncle Bob

I had this problem (for c.3 months) both on Windows and Linux machines and with both Firefox and Opera (I didn't and won't try Chrome). Clearing caches and switching off the ad-blocker made no difference. Poring over the html and javascript scripts files didn't help find a solution either *but *the latest update of WR seems to have solved the problem as demonstrated by this post.

Thanks for the update, Mike.


----------



## mkellogg

I am not exactly sure what change helped, but I'm glad that it is working for you again.


----------

